# Aussie Grass Tree experiments



## AussieSticker (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all.

First of im a nerwbie to the land of wood, resins. varnishes, stains and the tools needs for it. So If I use the wrong word or description somewhere please more than free to steer me the right way lol.

Anyhows....

Historically Australian Aborigonals used to mix the naturally exuded resin from grass trees with kangaroo poo and charcoal to form a rock hard water proof glue to hold their spear tips in place along with sinew. Curiosity drove me to see what would dissolve the resin to use as a stain/varnish as its naturally very hard and crystalline with an attractive red hue..

Heres some pics:

a. the tree

b. the resin - (it forms on the fire damaged trucks or loose on the ground looking like animal spoor)

c. some resin painted sticks in increasing order of coats applied - no flash and overcast.

Pro's

Resin readily available in australia 

Readily disolves in methylated spirits or rubbing alcohol

Applies like spirit based stain - also a negative lol

super lusterous 

Cons

very brittle or dropped - smashed off in shard like flakes - fixed with a single coat of water based varnish lol.

(I may try doing a blend alcohol with linseed oil to soften it a smidgeon once dry)

unusal odor - my mrs pinched some for incense making

My apologies if the image sizes are too large. Feel free to ask any questions if you have any that I may know the answer to....


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Fine work, you are off to a good start.

The beauty if the red luster is remarkable. Maybe a coat of lacquer to protect it? Nothing like that resin here in No. Am. that i know of. I wonder if it is ever exported?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting! First time I've heard of the stuff -- I would worry about its brittleness though.


----------

